# what can they do for low progesterone??



## Pickles1

Hi peeps

I had some tests done day 5 and day 21 to check my progesterone levels and they are really really low.... like a 2!!! 
So my gp said to get my DH sperm tested before they would refer us too a clinic for further investigations etc...

we got those results back today and pleased to say all is "normal" when it comes down to him!

So i'm going to book an appointment with my gp again asap to try and get the ball rolling with our referral!

But what can they do for low progesterone? I know they will check other things as well once there, but i feel a bit useless now i know it's my bodies fault  

thanks for listening

Kate


----------



## Lynn Mc

Hiya Kate,

I am new to this site but it looks like it could offer some good support!!

We have been TTC for one year and I have recently been diagnosed with low progesterone 2 the same as you, we have been refereed to a fertility specialist, my DH is going to get his sperm checked out this Wednesday so fingers crossed he has some good swimmers!!!!! 

I have to go for a further day 21 test and get my tubes checked out - not looking forward to that to be honest but if it gets some results then great!!we then have to go back to our consultant on 11th April and he said if nothing else shows up he will start me on a three month cycle of Clomid.

In the mean time i have been taking Chinese pills as i have read they are really good for regulating your hormones and to be honest although i didn't want it to come at all my period did come on time and it felt normal!! i am thinking of starting acupuncture and i am making sure i exercise regularly i am also taking B6 and zinc - if i find anything helps  i will let you know.

I am so stressed about the whole thing - you just think it will happen don't you, i am trying my best to stay positive and i know it is only early days but i cant stop thinking about the what ifs!! aaahhhhhh!!!

Have you had your referral yet? it all takes time doesn't it.

Here's hoping we are on the road to a happy ending!!
Lynn


----------



## Pickles1

Hi Lynn

Thanks for your reply... there is loads of great advice on here!!

I would be an internet searching manic by now if it hadn't been for the info given on here,  

So I've been back to my GP and he now wants to test me again as my last blood test were at a different doctors... so I'm booked in for my day 21 test on the 13th of Feb!!! 

I don't know if I'm hoping for the same results as last time or if i want him to say all's normal and they made a mistake..... at least if he confirms it, i know they'll do something about it hopefully. 
So i guess we shall see. 

if you don't mind me asking, were you or are you a smoker??

I was up until recently, a pretty heavy smoker too... and i feel terrible thinking that may have caused my progesterone to be low 
I gave up when they said they wouldn't refer me to a clinic unless i stopped. Obviously much better for general health anyway.... but was sooo hard!!

He did say that he would send me for a HSG... liquid into the womb 
To check there's no blockages, then we would have a better idea of what's going on.

Good luck for DH sperm check tomorrow!!  

I've just started to exercise regularly again, and do feel much better for it, also been taking a pre pregnancy vitamin, along with b6 and zinc!! ha ha... we'll be rattling around soon! 

It's hard not to be stressed isn't it. But i keep thinking at least something's being done now.... and hopefully all being well... if low progesterone is the only thing we have in our way...the road might not be too long!!

Take care 

Kate


----------



## Lynn Mc

Hiya Kate,

I have never smoked and to be honest i haven't read anywhere that smoking contributes directly to low Progesterone, the main thing is you have given up now so well done!! 

I am booked in for a HSG on 11th April when I see my consultant - I am going to phone tomorrow though and see if i can get it done sooner, they said you cant get it done if there is a chance you could be pregnant so i will try and get an appointment at the beginning of my cycle so i don't miss a month TTC.

From what you have read do you think low progesterone is successfully treatable ? the docs don't tell you much do they, I mean i know we are both only early on in testing but if we do only have that diagnosis do you think all will be fine with the right medication?..........ha ha sorry just read that back and don't worry not asking you to sign in blood and i wont hold you to your answer think i am just looking for some friendly re assurance.

Lynn


----------



## Rosey78

Just a quickie and you may know this already, but day 21 progesterone is useless unless you know you def ovulate on cycle day 14. The test needs to be done exactly 7days after you pick up your lh surge/ovulate and this will then give you accurate result. For example I have long cycles some days and ovulate on cd 21 so my progesterone needs to be done on cd 28.
Hope that makes sense xxx


----------



## Lynn Mc

Hi,

Thanks for you reply, as you can see from my post this is all new to me so appreciate any advice given to me.

I will definitely start monitoring my lh surge and take the results with me when i see my consultant in April, as you say they might need to test at different times in the month.

Good luck to you and your DH!!
Thanks again
Lynn


----------



## pickleton

When I had my progesterone checked they found that it was low and said that when I fall pregnant next they would start me on 5000mIU Pregnyl Injections until 12 weeks, which is supposed to help support the pregnancy along. I think it helps the corpus lutem (spelling?) to produce more progesterone.


----------



## Lynn Mc

Thanks for the information, been TTC for one year not fallen pregnant yet but hoping these tests get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Pickles1

Hi Lynn

I hope your keeping well!!

I'm not sure what they can do to treat low progesterone!!  

But I've read quite a lot and there seems to be a few options to help you fall pregnant if that's the issues!!

like Rosey said, i didn't quite get the blood test thing, as for example, this month i OV'd on day 12.... so how are they gonna check me on day 21?? But i guess that's down to the GP!! If it gets me referred to a clinic9 quicker then I'll happily go along with it for now until i can speak to some one that has a bit more knowledge in that Field! 

Also I've read what Pickleton has said and I've read that this is a common use of treatment.

Just got to fall PG so they can give it too me lol  

I have my day "21" bloods on Monday 13th... then should have the results by Thursday with any luck. Then I'm going to get on his case about being referred!! 

Have you had any movement you end??

hugs

Kate xxx


----------



## Rosey78

Quickie as on phone. Just go for bloods 7 days post peak lh surge if poss and if they ask your cycle day just say its day 21 xxx


----------



## Pickles1

Rosey!! Your a star... im going to do that now!! xxx


----------



## Lynn Mc

Hiya,

Well with reading the posts i have now started to track my BBT and i am hoping this will indicate more accurately when i ovulate, i will then know when to book more blood tests in. We get all of the results when we see the consultant 11th April.

I have my first acupuncture session on Tuesday, i have read it really helps balancing hormones and regulating your cycle so thought it worth a go! i mean even if it relaxes me that has to be a good thing.

Let me know how you get on with your blood tests on Thursday.................good luck!!! and make sure they refere you! 

x


----------



## Pickles1

Hi Girls

So had my bloods done yesterday.... got the results back today!! AND... can't believe it but my progesterone levels were 58!!!!

So just to break it all down....

last year had bloods done twice... but periods were irregular.... and progesterone came back at 2!!

This time my actual day 21 would have been this monday coming the 13th... but because Rosey said your day "21" depends on what day you ovulate, and especially when you periods is different by a day or two each month...
This month i checked everyday, and ovulated on day12... so 7 days after which was my day 19 (yesterday)... i got my bloods done... and whalaa.... my levels appear normal!!!! 

So had i gone on Monday they would have probably been on the floor again.

Don't know what this will now mean as far as other tests are concerned. 

I'm now paranoid that i shouldnt have done the blood test early incase it showed a fake reading   

I guess i'll see the GP again next week and see what happens next.

Hope your all ok.... wishing April 11th to hurry along for you Lynn!!

xxx


----------



## Lynn Mc

Hiya Kate,

Sorry for the delay in my response.


I don't really know what to say about your blood tests to be honest.........................i mean i am pleased your progesterone has come back with a positive result and at least you can cross that one off your list , did they check anything else at all?? i had thyrod, renal and other various checks on my first set of tests, these all came back fine.

I have just had a look at my blood test slips and on the next tests they are checking prolactin, progesterone (again) thyroid (again) and Rubella Immunity.

Have you been referred yet? i think then you will have a better idea of further checks.

I feel like I'm wishing my life away waiting for 11th April ha ha.

Lynn
x


----------

